# Clear Front bumper side running lights



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i would love these !!

For now, Grafxwerks.com has overlays for them, nice and easy to apply, highly recommend all their products!


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks I will check them out!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

klearz makes them


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome! Just ordered some!


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

do they come with instructions on how to remove the old ones and put the new ones in?


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone post a photo to show what this is in regards too?


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

klearz makes replacement lights in whatever color you want[ranging from white-black housing and clear-blacked/smoked glass] with amber LED's that are plug n' play and about $40 a pair[if i recall correctly].


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> klearz makes replacement lights in whatever color you want[ranging from white-black housing and clear-blacked/smoked glass] with amber LED's that are plug n' play and about $40 a pair[if i recall correctly].


90 dollars


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty sure the lights are held on by clips, maybe a screw from the inside but im sure youll be able to reach from the bottom....hate removing the front bumper on the cruze


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

as for klearz, can you use stock housings for the side markers? or do you have to buy the lens and housing? i would say both right?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Turn the wheel inward, unscrew the 3 torx screws in the wheel well near the side marker. Reach in and pop out the lens and then just push it back in. It should take maybe 5 mins each side.


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

*Tinted*

i used tinted film i bought on ebay for these lights. looks good i just thought the color looked out of place! let me know what you think


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> Turn the wheel inward, unscrew the 3 torx screws in the wheel well near the side marker. Reach in and pop out the lens and then just push it back in. It should take maybe 5 mins each side.




Unscrew? Here check this out. Bottome of of the page. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5468-led-install-interior-exterior-3.html


Here are a few pictures of my clears















Install was cake and they look great.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

cruzershane said:


> i used tinted film i bought on ebay for these lights. looks good i just thought the color looked out of place! let me know what you think


those look awesome


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

looked at ur instal photos nobody....... easy peasy!


----------



## zhh (Mar 23, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> as for klearz, can you use stock housings for the side markers? or do you have to buy the lens and housing? i would say both right?


I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

they are one piece


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I would not recommend swapping the lenses with the stock units. The fit isnt that precise and you have to destroy the factory lens to get it off of the housing. The melting point of the factory lens is about 300 deg and the glue is still firm at that point. The Klearz units can be separated at 190 deg but you have to be very careful because the plastic is quite soft at that point.


----------

